
Aggregators? Threadsy's gone, but I'm still searching for a universal inbox - FluidDjango
http://news.cnet.com/8301-33200_3-57354466-290/threadsys-gone-but-im-still-searching-for-a-universal-inbox/?tag=mncol
======
pferde
Looks like people are only capable of and willing to use webcrap these days.
AFAIK, gmail accounts can be accessed via IMAP (although gmail's IMAP is a bit
wonky), even several of them from one place. I can't understand this obsession
with giving random 3rd party services on the web access to personal stuff.

~~~
dangrossman
I have 10 e-mail addresses I use day-to-day and I access them all in Mozilla
Thunderbird through IMAP. I haven't found a webapp anywhere near as
straightforward and efficient as a simple desktop mail client. I definitely
don't want to log in to 10 different web apps to check my mail, or even log in
to one and sequentially click a "switch account" button and cycle through
things.

------
tfb
You'll be able to do this with Loggur when it's ready, no problem... along
with a number of awesome ways to sort, filter, graph, push/pull data, and set
triggers.

<http://loggur.com>

------
efader
Try nimble.com [http://www.trendslate.com/2010/10/16/nimble-crm-startup-
by-g...](http://www.trendslate.com/2010/10/16/nimble-crm-startup-by-goldmine-
founder/)

------
Ykg
Joinbox.com and Engag.io are two new attempts to solve this problem.

